# Getting started with an opfs, from knowing absolutely nothing????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve read several post on opfs, and how to shoot them, but somehow I stil have questions????. I’ve seen shooters use what appears to be larger round tubing. Some appear to be really shorter than normal. I get the ones who shoot intuitively, but what if I want to shoot like a normal slingshot. If I confused you, then you are exactly where I am. I think the hardest part for me is what tubing to use.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im glad to hear that im not the only one. I just have to aim. The one that I shoot I aim pretty much down the bands and my nuckles are pretty much the right hight. There is always a sight picture you just need to figure out which one works for you and your pfs. I don't know much about tubes I shoot flat bands. You'll get it!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yo Tag!

Take the tubes or bands from one of your Boy Shots or Micro Rangers and put 'em on the PFS!

The frames are almost the same size!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Yo Tag!

Take the tubes or bands from one of your Boy Shots or Micro Rangers and put 'em on the PFS!

The frames are almost the same size!

Do turn the pouch. Use the smallest bit of "speed bump" possible.

You'll be golden!


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Tubing should be matched to the ammo just like any other sling shot. Remember to turn the pouch. You can aim it if you want. Just find a reference point and stick with it. Technically everyone aims a sling shot. Have fun!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I appreciate your help


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the PFS. I generally shoot instinctively. with a Twist.

IMO: The guys shooting TTF have an easier sight picture, but it has never really been for me.

I shoot for fun and don't demand the top accuracy some shooters crave.

It's what makes you happy.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag: Keep us posted on your PFS progress. We're looking forward to your videos of you shooting cans and quarters out of the air.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks JR


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Jolly Roger


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> We're looking forward to your videos of you shooting cans and quarters out of the air.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I only use short tubes for Arial or speed shooting! I use longer tubes or flats usually for aiming .. if u have any request for a video let me know .. If i can try to.help.i will pal .. thabk u for your support

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for all you contribute to this’s Forum Some people get up and turn the news on I get up and check in to see what’s new on the Forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all you do to make this Forum fun interesting and informative. I show people your videos and every time they say, let’s see that again


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops, I thought I canceled the first post but that’s ok,


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Dgui shoots 1842s. Those handle anything up to and including marbes fine.

I shot 1745s when I shot single tubes. But I tend to prefer overkill.

You have any other PFS Tag? I have a few sitting around I'd be more than happy to send you.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh btw. I find PFS a pain to aim. I wear glasses and to aim with pfs I have to bring the bands perilously close to snagging my glasses. It's how I had the only injury I've ever had shooting slingshots. I'm glad I was experimenting with 1/4" steel when it happened. If I had been shooting my 9/16" bearings I might have lost the tip of my thumb.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Thank you for all you contribute to this's Forum Some people get up and turn the news on I get up and check in to see what's new on the Forum.


No worries my friend  .. I love to shoot .. and sometimes I like to.share .. keep shooting!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Thanks for all you do to make this Forum fun interesting and informative. I show people your videos and every time they say, let's see that again


Lol that's pretty awesome .. thank you for sharing them!!! Love hearing feedback!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Inconvinience, I have one. The only way I have succeeded is to it like a standard slingshot. I sure enjoy watching someone shoot a pfs


----------

